# Really Defensive Tiger Snake



## Vikingtimbo (Jan 10, 2015)

I came across a rather unusual Tiger Snake the other day which was so prone to stand his ground that he just wouldn't leave! So I was able to get a lot of really nice footage of seemingly 'aggressive' behaviour of the kind that most uninformed people pretty much expect from venomous snakes. Of course in reality almost all Tigers are extremely shy and timid.

I always feel uncomfortable filming scenes like this because I generally avoid interfering with snakes altogether so as to capture natural behaviour and I try not to put them under any stress. But this was too unique a filming opportunity to miss. This snake actually showed a real reluctance to actually hurt me; and by sheer chance, at the end of the video I was able to demonstrate really well just how even this seemingly terrifying snake is NOT out to get people:

http://youtu.be/Owjh8zssyRU


----------



## arevenant (Jan 12, 2015)

some really great informative and educational footage mate.


----------



## Channaz (Jan 16, 2015)

Great footage


----------

